
Equifax’s stock is plummeting after it reported a massive security breach - lainon
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/08/equifaxs-stock-is-plummeting-after-it-reported-a-massive-security-breach/
======
metalliqaz
And half the C-suite sold their shares in the intervening MONTHS between
discovering the breach and disclosing it.

I'm sure Jeff Sessions will be all over that one. /s

------
sharemywin
What's even scarier is that's the backup info most systems use to recover your
accounts.

